# No Country for Old Men



## skunkworks (Nov 28, 2007)

Saw this flick two nights ago, and I'd have to say it was simply spectacular. The ending might turn some people off, but I found it to be satisfying.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

Coen Brothers, nuff said.

It made up for the rather weak "The Ladykillers."


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2007)

saw it a few hours ago.  It was really good, I hope Joaquin is nominated for an oscar for playing Anton real top notch work.


----------



## theshad (Nov 28, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> saw it a few hours ago.  It was really good, I hope Joaquin is nominated for an oscar for playing Anton real top notch work.



He deserves more than just the nomination, his performance was absolutely brilliant.

I thought it was an amazing movie, I have heard a lot of complaints from the ending too, I didn't find it to be great but it was a satisfying ending. Do any of you got a summary for Tommy Lee Jones dream that he talks about at the end? I wasn't really paying attention when he gave it and I assume it relates to the movie somehow.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 29, 2007)

My cousin's husband went can't stop talking about this movie, he went through a half hour drunken rant about it...I decided I must see


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 29, 2007)

This movie was so good but the title don't justifies it except that it wasn't for Tommy Lee Jones ........ oh i get the title now:amazed.
If you haven't seen this movie yet then you should really go see it, because is so very unexpected is also very shocking. It like a 9.5 out of 10. the reason it not ten is because of the ending. 

If you seen this movie I want to see what you think about it.

If you haven't seen it you should.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

there's like 2 threads on this movie already iirc

anyways I found this film to be flat out the best film of the year.  Though I have yet to see There Will be Blood.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 29, 2007)

I was hoping the wasn't none on it but i guess is just good


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2007)

A mod should merge all the NCFOM threads...

But yes this movie was far and away the best film of 2007.  Sadly not much of the masses saw this masterpiece.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 29, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> But yes this movie was far and away the best film of 2007.  Sadly not much of the masses saw this masterpiece.



Anything I would said would just be a repeat of that post.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2007)

Worthy of all the nominations that it received.  Definitely the best movie I have seen all year.  Javier Bardem playing the serial killer deserves to win for best supporting actor.  He was just so creepy in this movie...and he always seemed to be a step ahead.  His unusual weapons were interesting and helped him standout as well.  I thought Tommy Lee Jones was funny more than anything else.  Good action, good plot...I don't really have anything to complain about.  Best Coen Brother since Fargo...I even liked it more than The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

heard it was good ima watch it soon


----------



## Denji (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard so many good things about this movie. I must see it!


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Good ole NF, I had nothing to watch and something told me to check this section out.  I'll download this movie right now.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes anyone that has not seen this movie must watch it NOW!


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 30, 2007)

I think everybody in this Forum should see it


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw this on opening night, and it is pure sex. I really need that silenced shotgun blast to be put on a loop and played 24/7.


----------



## reject28 (Dec 30, 2007)

i've only seen the tralier...and i liked what i saw...i hope to see the actual film soon


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 31, 2007)

reject28 said:


> i've only seen the tralier...and i liked what i saw...i hope to see the actual film soon



it becoming a classic so hurry up and see it.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2007)

One of the scariest villians ever, and he had such a great form of insanity.  Amazingly well played too.  I love the scene with him talking to the old guy at the gas station.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _WTF?_ 



This movie left a big WTF expression to me.  1) What happened to Llewellyn and 2)What happened to the villain?   I'm lost.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the Mexicans who met his mother in law killed him and got the money, and the villain got away but with a bad break in his arm.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But the wife only buried her mother?  She never mentioned about her husband dying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was implied that he died.  His body was shown on the floor.  The reason the wife chose to mention her mother is because (and this is only an opinion)...part of her knew that there was a good chance she would lose her husband in all this.  Her husband put himself into a bad situation.  The mother's death was unexpected, she wasn't emotionally prepared for it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 31, 2007)

i liekt this moovy


----------



## Archasan (Mar 1, 2008)

*No Country For Old Man*

You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair.

Great Ethan's and Joel's Coen movie...
So I made this thread because, theres no way that such good movie haven't had it's own thread in this section.

I don't have much more to say so just watch this clip which I created...
And enjoy!

Link removed

P.S. - Jrock in background.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

There isn't a thread for this? seriously?

Great movie, great acting.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2008)

Titles misspelled and yeah the movie is awesome beyond belief...

Easily one of the best movies EVER made.


----------



## wiplok (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah, great movie, and it is indeed strange that no1 made a thread about this kickass movie O_o


----------



## Archasan (Mar 1, 2008)

My two favorite dialogs in the movie was:

Anton's conversation with the man in gas station.
2 kids talking with Anton - "Mister! Are you ok, you have bone sticking out of your arm!"


----------



## Amuro (Mar 1, 2008)

I loved it till the last 10 or 15 minutes, I was pretty pissed when they got to El Paso.


----------



## Koi (Mar 1, 2008)

My _favorite_ part of that movie was when he was talking to the man at the gas station.  That whole seen was incredibly tense, it was great.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 1, 2008)

The movie sounds really good and I've been hearing everyone talk about and saw the preview for the movie so though I haven't seen the movie I'm definately gonna have to see it sometime


----------



## -18 (Mar 1, 2008)

That movie is more kickass than Jumper Jumper doesn't amaze me at all


----------



## Cooli (Mar 1, 2008)

THis movie was so confusing

I had to re-watch it a couple of times

It was great though

That air gun was killer


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2008)

Kenshin Himura said:


> THis movie was so confusing
> 
> I had to re-watch it a couple of times
> 
> ...



It was pretty straightforward in terms of the presentation of the story. The main message is pretty easy to figure out to, that's rest of the messages, not so much.

Also, there was like two threads about this movie. But this forum usually sucks when it comes to taste in movies.

Bunch of people raving about "Transformers" and "Juno."


----------



## Archasan (Mar 3, 2008)

I think people of this people just like action and movies full with sfx...


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, it's a naruto-fan board...what do you expect.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2008)

Seeing Cloverfield get attention and NCFOM not even getting a thread is almost criminal...

Screw the almost. It IS a crime.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the coens so bad!! Possibly my fave filmmakers, I have been so busy pulling down killer 50+ hr weeks have yet to see this. I finally got the week of and tomorrow am gonna hit the cinema and see this along with a few others. I'm so so excited it's ridiculous!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive been telling people about this movie since I saw it in December.  And I honestly thought the people on this board made a huge mistake by not nominating this movie as the best of the year.  Hell fuck nominating, it should have won.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Ive been telling people about this movie since I saw it in December.  And I honestly thought the people on this board made a huge mistake by not nominating this movie as the best of the year.  Hell fuck nominating, it should have won.


They voted Transformers for movie of the year right?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

Transformers Ruled man


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2008)

It was an ok movie, but nowhere near the genius of No Country For Old Men


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Transformers can kick your butt man


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 5, 2008)

Javier Bardem obviosuly = some kind of god 

And no, I have not seen this movie yet! 

("No Country For Old Man" is a better title! X3)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2008)

The DVD comes out next week, it's a good opportunity to see it if you missed it the first time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2008)

Tommy Lee Jones had a small role, that's the only thing I didn't like about this movie. Other than that, fucking fantastic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Anton ever killed the accountant?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't believe this movie didn't have its own thread, it was awesome


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Tommy Lee Jones had a small role, that's the only thing I didn't like about this movie.



Tommy Lee Jones had a small role? He was the main character.

The whole Moss and Chigurh "cat and mouse" chase was just a catalyst for Bell's character development.


----------

